

Scratch: Programming for all - jacquesm
http://web.media.mit.edu/~mres/scratch/scratch-cacm.pdf

======
dantheman
I'm actually a huge fan of scratch. It has a really neat programming model,
it's implicitly parallel and uses events as it's primary means of inter-object
communication. Through the use of components like the scratch board & lego
WeDo it allows one to quickly build programs that interact with the real
world.

------
dejan
I love the idea of the language mixed with visual affordances. I am though
torn between whether its too much clutter or does it make the code easier to
read and drill down.

